# Programming the 1244



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Curtis 1244 controller for my sepex motor. My car has terrible acceleration and I hope it is because I haven't programmed the controller properly.

The parameters that I think need to be changed are: acceleration rate and current ratio. I have read about them in the 1244 manual but I don't understand them as well as I should.

Could someone explain them for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Does it also have a low voltage cutoff? Most people have problems from setting that too high.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

darvex said:


> I have a Curtis 1244 controller for my sepex motor. My car has terrible acceleration and I hope it is because I haven't programmed the controller properly.
> 
> The parameters that I think need to be changed are: acceleration rate and current ratio. I have read about them in the 1244 manual but I don't understand them as well as I should.
> 
> ...


Does the motor accelerate at an acceptable rate when in neutral? What is the battery current and voltage during these terrible accelerations? What gear are you in?


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

"acceleration rate" is simple enough (set to highest), but 'current ratio' doesn't make sense to me. Does the manual say anything about it?

In addition to Majors questions (gearing, A and V during accel) I would also like to know car model, battery model and size, and which sepex motor you have.

This will help to figure out the problem.


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok 

"Acceleration Rate" sets the minimum amount of time the vehicle takes to hit top speed

this is pretty much a "Fork lift only" setting since the longest delay you can set is 5 seconds ( forklifts only do 12 mph and can easily hit that speed in less than 5 secs)

"Current Ratio" this is the percentage of your "Max Current" thats available when your not at full throttle.

Its " %Throttle" times "Max Current" times "Current ratio"

So if you have a 20% throttle input and a Current limit of 400 amps with a current ratio of 2 you will be able to draw 160 amps.( 20% X 400Amps X 2 ) 

A current ratio of 4 would bump that up to 320 at 20% throttle


The Current Ratio parameter only works if your "Control Mode Parameter" is set to "1" ( voltage mode ) if you're set to "0" ( current mode) it is disabled

It also has NO effect on full throttle operation in either mode

Basically you can use this setting to determine how much you push the pedal down to cruise ( if its to touchy set it down , if you have to mash the pedal almost all the way to to hold speed , raise it a little )

So neither parameter should be affecting your "full throttle "acceleration noticeably

What I suspect is that your "Field MAX" setting is too low

Look up your motor , find out what the maximum rated current is for the field and set the "FIELD MAX" setting to match ( you can cheat and go a little higher )


If your controller is already sending enough current to your field

1. Wrong size motor
2. Field is burnt on motor
( use your nose , if it smells like "Burnt paper and mustard" ...its not good )
3. Your battery cant provide enough current.
(Just watch your battery voltage as you accelerate...does it drop more than 20%?)
4. You have a series motor instead of a sepex 
( Just look at the four terminal studs on the motor , if they're all the SAME SIZE AND THREAD its a series motor )
5.Brush timing
( If its too far off center you can wind up with fast turning , but low torque motor...almost all sepex motors are neutral so this is unlikely ) 



If you need help just post the following


1. Motor data tag/info
2. All the settings on your 1244
3. Battery voltage... at rest AND at full load


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

darvex said:


> I have a Curtis 1244 controller for my sepex motor. My car has terrible acceleration...


By searching on your post history I found that your car is a 94 Saturn Coupe and your controller is a 1244-65xx.

According to my google machine, the 94 Saturn Coupe weighed 2300# and had all of 80hp when brand new. As an EV, it probably weighs more than that now and you've powered it with a controller that peaks out at 54hp...

Perhaps this is just a simple matter of not enough power for the weight of the vehicle. After all, Curtis Instruments does describe the 1244 controllers as being used for forklifts and such. Sure a fully loaded forklift might weigh 8000#, but they don't tend to go any faster than 12 mph, either!


----------



## darvex (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to reply. I apologize.

Latest development is I was test driving my car and was accelerating up to 40mph when the motor suddenly lost all of its power and coasted to a stop. 

Long story short, I got a fault from the controller that I had a " Precharge Fault. 

I am now plotting my next step to get the car running. Looks like a controller rebuild to me. 

To be continued.


----------

